# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger en deet

## eee

reis naar costa rica binnenkort,wat kan ik het beste gebruiken als preventie tegen muggen,mischien ben ik wel zwanger mischien ook niet. wie weet daar meer over.

ik lees dat deet niet goed is voor zwangere vrouwen.

bvd

----------

